# My layout design



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Here is what I'm planning to build. I can't wait. Gonna outfit it with timing software and minimal landscaping. It's based on a design from Greg Braun's site and modified in Autocad.

track


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello,
A very nice layout-I like it! :thumbsup:
You play guitar too?

Cheers, Mate!


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks! After all these years I finally have a place big enough to do something like that track so I can't wait.

Yes. I strum the strings in a band.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Whats the name of the band? :thumbsup:


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Panic. We do mostly 80's and newer stuff with a few 70's songs for good measure. Rock and hard rock fare.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Should be fast with those straightaways! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for the comments and advice Afx. I did put some thought into where drivers would be positioned and to an extent, marshalls. Right now my thoughts with this track revolved around just having fun for myself and with the kids once they are old enough to enjoy it as well but you did give me food for thought about the future and some serious racing being performed on this track. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Should be fast with those straightaways! :thumbsup: rr


I like fast.  We are (were and will be again) always striving to get the cars to handle better and go faster within the rules. So if you have the room, why create a track that is nothing but twists and turns and never allows the speed part of the hobby to come into play? Just my philosophy.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Standing on the long sides and seeing cars running on two different levels would be very cool. You don't need to have crossovers to incorporate elevation into your layout.


Very cool idea! I'll remember that. I'm not much into the crossover scene that some employ but that sounds very good.

And as far as the landscaping, I should've clarified that for starters it will be minimal but I'm sure as time goes on I'll be doing more in that area. I like a nicely "decorated" track but it won't be overboard.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I like a few of those. Thanks! I went in search of other designs but wasn't coming across too many.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

UNCLE! :lol: 

Don't do that! I'm one of those people that when faced with 10 options instead of only 3 or 4, I can't make up my mind for days. :lol:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

